# Sales tax?



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok, so being only in the ag industry my whole life, I haven't had to deal with sales tax or anything. So here is the dumb question that I'm sure is yes.

Do I charge sales tax on plowing a driveway, or commercial lot?


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

In NYS we do...Its a service.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I charge it as well.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Check with your state. Not all states charge sales tax on plowing.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

beanz27;1602456 said:


> Ok, so being only in the ag industry my whole life, I haven't had to deal with sales tax or anything. So here is the dumb question that I'm sure is yes.
> 
> Do I charge sales tax on plowing a driveway, or commercial lot?


if you pay taxes . add at least 15% .


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

mpriester;1603008 said:


> Check with your state. Not all states charge sales tax on plowing.


so clue me in , how do you avoid being taxed ? Im all ears .


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Spool it up;1603015 said:


> if you pay taxes . add at least 15% .





Spool it up;1603017 said:


> so clue me in , how do you avoid being taxed ? Im all ears .


Sales tax id different then other taxes. You don't pay them you collect them for the state.Why would you add 15%?


----------



## Kwing1120 (Aug 13, 2011)

in Some places you only charge sales tax on goods you sell someone not labor.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

grandview;1603039 said:


> Sales tax id different then other taxes. You don't pay them you collect them for the state.Why would you add 15%?


FEDERAL taxes your 1099's approx 15% .


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

beanz27;1602456 said:


> Ok, so being only in the ag industry my whole life, I haven't had to deal with sales tax or anything. So here is the dumb question that I'm sure is yes.
> 
> Do I charge sales tax on plowing a driveway, or commercial lot?


You will have to look it up with your state dept of revenue.
In WI snowplowing is not a taxable item, but grass mowing is. Dumb rules. All the states are different . I downloaded a WI code book on line and have looked this up. Thumbs Up


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

A 1099 is NOT sales tax

In MA you charge a sales tax on salt, sand. You collect it and give it to the state. jail time for collecting sales tax and not giving it to the state. no tax on services (labor)


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

original post says sales tax OR ANYTHING . my bad


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Spool it up;1603017 said:


> so clue me in , how do you avoid being taxed ? Im all ears .


i'm not avoiding being taxed. i pay taxes just like anyone else.key word here is sales tax we all pay income tax or atleast we should be. in the state of pa you don't pay sales tax on plowing snow but you do pay sales tax on salt as well as mowing, its a screwed up law but what else is new.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

mpriester;1603227 said:


> i'm not avoiding being taxed. i pay taxes just like anyone else.key word here is sales tax we all pay income tax or atleast we should be. in the state of pa you don't pay sales tax on plowing snow but you do pay sales tax on salt as well as mowing, its a screwed up law but what else is new.


*you payFEDERAL tax on a labor or a service you were compensated for , correct ? that be approx 15% . correct . 
or is it just me . not talking write offs yet . *


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Spool it up;1603305 said:


> *you payFEDERAL tax on a labor or a service you were compensated for , correct ? that be approx 15% . correct .
> or is it just me . not talking write offs yet . *


 '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Spool it up;1603116 said:


> FEDERAL taxes your 1099's approx 15% .


*this is where people get confused .
if someone you service writes you a check , gets audited or your selling massive amounts of salt to them for a profit, Uncle Sam wants to also know who is "applying" it .

this isn't my first rodeo boys .

now ,what to tell the IRS ? *

im not talking shoveling walks and plowing mom moms driveway , talking a real legit business here.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Spool it up;1603305 said:


> *you payFEDERAL tax on a labor or a service you were compensated for , correct ? that be approx 15% . correct .
> or is it just me . not talking write offs yet . *


100.00 sub total
8.75% sales tax
8.75 to state for sales tax
your cost for product 50 bucks
your "soft tax"is based on the 50 bucks,not the 108.75


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

grandview;1603316 said:


> 100.00 sub total
> 8.75% sales tax
> 8.75 to state for sales tax
> your cost for product 50 bucks
> your "soft tax"is based on the 50 bucks,not the 108.75


ok . NOW, who plowed & spreaded the taxed salt ? You , the customer or Ben Franklin?


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Spool it up;1603305 said:


> *you payFEDERAL tax on a labor or a service you were compensated for , correct ? that be approx 15% . correct .
> or is it just me . not talking write offs yet . *


I believe the keyword that is missing here is "income". You're talking about *income tax*. One does not normally add income tax onto the invoice. It is assumed to be part of the cost of doing business and the price before additional charges should include it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Spool it up;1603327 said:


> ok . NOW, who plowed & spreaded the taxed salt ? You , the customer or Ben Franklin?


Your company did the work. You billed them 100 buck plus 8.75% sales tax. you send in quarterly sales tax to the state .Then do your books the normal way.

In Ny ,you can buy salt with a resale cert, so no tax at the whole sale level only on the retail level. So labor and material is taxed.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

theholycow;1603329 said:


> I believe the keyword that is missing here is "income". You're talking about *income tax*. One does not normally add income tax onto the invoice. It is assumed to be part of the cost of doing business and the price before additional charges should include it.


are you are running a legit business or just making a few bucks on the side ? its all incorperated in one . THATS what im trying to get at .


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Spool it up;1603334 said:


> are you are running a legit business or just making a few bucks on the side ? its all incorperated in one . THATS what im trying to get at .


If you're just making a few bucks on the side you're not reporting income nor are you collecting sales tax, and this entire thread doesn't apply.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

theholycow;1603377 said:


> If you're just making a few bucks on the side you're not reporting income nor are you collecting sales tax, and this entire thread doesn't apply.


You should define what "A few Bucks" is........for you it might be $200 where for him it might be $2000 ....Where do you draw the line?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Most likely if you don't have FIN # your not paying any taxes.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

grandview;1603388 said:


> Most likely if you don't have FIN # your not paying any taxes.


Thank You . Hit the nail on the head .


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

fordtruck661;1603386 said:


> You should define what "A few Bucks" is........for you it might be $200 where for him it might be $2000 ....Where do you draw the line?


You draw the line where you're not "running a legit business".


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

grandview;1603388 said:


> Most likely if you don't have FIN # your not paying any taxes.


Correct !
and Sales Tax # , EIN # , Insurance, LLC or Incorporated And fill out and send in your income tax for that business. Thumbs Up


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Spool it up;1603305 said:


> *you payFEDERAL tax on a labor or a service you were compensated for , correct ? that be approx 15% . correct .
> or is it just me . not talking write offs yet . *


So your logic means that if you worked for someone else and they were to gross pay you $500 per week they have to pay you $550 to make up for what the gov is going to take out.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

32vld;1604087 said:


> So your logic means that if you worked for someone else and they were to gross pay you $500 per week they have to pay you $550 to make up for what the gov is going to take out.


i have learned so much about business and taxes on here.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

JB1;1604185 said:


> i have learned so much about business and taxes on here.


Members here provide added job security for CPA's everywhere.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

tuney443;1604254 said:


> Members here provide added job security for CPA's everywhere.


 , ,:laughingrsport:


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Spool it up;1603305 said:


> *you payFEDERAL tax on a labor or a service you were compensated for , correct ? that be approx 15% . correct .
> or is it just me . not talking write offs yet . *


PLEASE, for all that is good and holy, DO NOT give out tax advice. Even for that which is evil, don't give out tax advice.

And you better check your helmet, because you're about to get bucked by that bull and then a horn up your ___.

Go find a phone book. Look up Certified Public Accountants. Find one nearest you and go get an education.

Or, you can go to the local H&R Block, because they know more about taxes than you do.



JB1;1604185 said:


> i have learned so much about business and taxes on here.


Hopefully, none of it came from Spool it up. Because if you did, you are seriously screwed.



tuney443;1604254 said:


> Members here provide added job security for CPA's everywhere.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

He just has everything in a shoebox then goes to the booth at walmart to get his taxes done.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

grandview;1604412 said:


> He just has everything in a shoebox then goes to the booth at walmart to get his taxes done.


By the greeter?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dfd9;1604424 said:


> By the greeter?


Depends on how much he wants to spend.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

How did we get to this from Sales Tax? I think Wall Mart is the way to go. Or better yet K Mart if you can find one. Blue Light Special!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

maxwellp;1604496 said:


> How did we get to this from Sales Tax? I think Wall Mart is the way to go. Or better yet K Mart if you can find one. Blue Light Special!


A segue (Listeni/ˈsɛɡweɪ/) is a smooth transition from one topic or section to the next


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

dfd9;1604408 said:


> PLEASE, for all that is good and holy, DO NOT give out tax advice. Even for that which is evil, don't give out tax advice.
> 
> And you better check your helmet, because you're about to get bucked by that bull and then a horn up your ___.
> 
> ...


*another jesse jackson jr , ?

you get fancy with 1099s too .

how do you avoid being taxed by the fed ? oh ,let me guess another driveway king huh

im all ears professor j j

besides hiding your own easter eggs , and performing oral accounting lessons , what else you into ?*


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

grandview;1604412 said:


> He just has everything in a shoebox then goes to the booth at walmart to get his taxes done.


i seen your act pal . i 'd sit out of this one :laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why are you hung up on this Fed thing? You pay those at the end of the year.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Spool it up;1604536 said:


> i seen your act pal . i 'd sit out of this one :laughing:


If your going to hack my account at least put some money in it!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

grandview;1604541 said:


> Why are you hung up on this Fed thing? You pay those at the end of the year.


was always curious , is that avatar you ?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

grandview;1604543 said:


> If your going to hack my account at least put some money in it!


We've got another big earner here who has an excellent record of collecting his "dues" because he's perceived as unbalanced. You know, crazy, wacko, pazzo, whatever sweetens your cannoli


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ladies ladies, your both pretty. Though GV's avatar is prettier.

Anyways, since I see nothing coming out of this anymore, any chance a mod can lock this before spool has a heart attack or something


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Spool it up;1604524 said:


> *another jesse jackson jr , ?
> 
> you get fancy with 1099s too .
> 
> ...


Based on your tax advice and your total lack of comprehension of taxes, you should be the last one casting stones.

But hey, I bet you slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

dfd9;1605133 said:


> Based on your tax advice and your total lack of comprehension of taxes, you should be the last one casting stones.
> 
> But hey, I bet you slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


let me guess again .

do you pull teeth in your basement ?

give flu shots >? am i getting close ?

you make planetary speed reducers for nuclear facilities ? am i close ?:laughing: any ways , it was whole bunch a fun tickling your hairy bird brain potshot guesser.
yep , he is pertier than me , betcha he got perty lips too .


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Spool it up;1605145 said:


> let me guess again .
> 
> do you pull teeth in your basement ?
> 
> ...


Santos?

Monsterplow?

Is that you?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll just go talk to a local tax expert, that'll be easier then reading people getting into a pissing match lol.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

grandview;1603388 said:


> Most likely if you don't have FIN # your not paying any taxes.


Not true at all. As a sole proprietor, you do not need to have an FIN# unless you have employees... You simply report earned income under your social security number. And if you are 1099 you give the contractor your SSN rather than a FTIN#


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

spool it up;1603397 said:


> thank you . Hit the nail on the head .


lol, wrong.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ducaticorse;1605886 said:


> Not true at all. As a sole proprietor, you do not need to have an FIN# unless you have employees... You simply report earned income under your social security number. And if you are 1099 you give the contractor your SSN rather than a FTIN#


By law maybe,but if your collecting checks in your name and get audited ,be prepared to not be able to sit down for a long time.Nothing stops you from cashing checks made to you and forgetting to log it in your books. Not to mention the lawsuit angle, no wall between you and your business.

We are talking about collecting sales tax, not pay income tax. But from NY.
Enter your employer identification number (EIN), also known
as federal tax identification number, that you received from the Internal
Revenue Service (IRS). If you are not required by the IRS to have an
EIN, or you do not yet have an EIN, leave line 3 blank. Do not enter
your social security number in this box.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

LLC structure only gives an added level of protection between company and personal assets against a lawsuit, not total indemnity. 

If you are working for a company doing commercial accounts, then there is a good chance that you've filled out a 1099 wich depending on your structure either has a FEIN or an SS. If you have filled one of these out you KNOW you will be reported to the IRS so cashing checks and not reporting them is just stupid. 

If you are working for a company doing commercial accounts with no 1099, you should realize that they are probably a little disorganized but eventually they will be 1099 ing you because they need to show where money was spent in order to receive a tax credit from the IRS. In either case, not reporting is stupid.

Now, if you're working for a private homeowner who cannot file snow removal services as a deduction, there is far less risk of cashing checks against their own accounts in order to try and evade the IRS. But that practice, is of course not advised. 

There are no sales taxes on services rendered in MA. I don't know what Spool is trying to say about adding 15% maybe things are different in PA, but here in MA the price we give the customer is all inclusive. I take into account payroll tax, liability, wc, and all other operating expenses/taxes when I give a customer a price.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

He was confusing himself.We are talking sales tax,don't matter if your plowing commercial or residential for us we charge sales tax.1099 has nothing to do with sales tax.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

grandview;1606274 said:


> He was confusing himself.We are talking sales tax,don't matter if your plowing commercial or residential for us we charge sales tax.1099 has nothing to do with sales tax.


Whenever somebody asks about sales tax on lawnsite or plowsite thats wrong place to do it . GO TO YOUR LOCAL ACCOUNTANT!
Every states tax systems are completly different. A guy in NY can't tell a guy in Pa how to file and pay there tax's etc, because we all have different tax laws.
I think it's funny when people ask about sales tax and guys answer in regards to there income tax's that's allways funny to see how many guys are probaly not legitimate.
I'm in Pa and we don't have to charge sales tax for plowing snow. We do however have to pay income tax on our earnings. 
For lawncare services we have to charge sales tax of 6%
Example monthly mowing services $100, sales tax $6 total billed $106 to customer. $6 sent to state of pa at end of quarter and then the $100 is taxed also on your earnings.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

grandview;1606274 said:


> He was confusing himself.We are talking sales tax,don't matter if your plowing commercial or residential for us we charge sales tax.1099 has nothing to do with sales tax.


I did agree with this by the way.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

94gt331;1610251 said:


> Whenever somebody asks about sales tax on lawnsite or plowsite thats wrong place to do it . GO TO YOUR LOCAL ACCOUNTANT!
> Every states tax systems are completly different. A guy in NY can't tell a guy in Pa how to file and pay there tax's etc, because we all have different tax laws.
> I think it's funny when people ask about sales tax and guys answer in regards to there income tax's that's allways funny to see how many guys are probaly not legitimate.
> I'm in Pa and we don't have to charge sales tax for plowing snow. We do however have to pay income tax on our earnings.
> ...


CORRECTION:When anybody asks about ANYTHING regarding any kind of ''professional'' services,this is NOT the venue for it-----BUT---it certainly is cheap entertainment!!!!:laughing:


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

In Wisconsin you don't need to charge sales tax for plowing because it's a service, I just went through all this with my accountant. If you spread salt or sand you are reselling it and you will have to pay a sales tax on it. I charge a little more then 3X my cost for salt, I don't add tax on my invoices for the salt, it's so minimal I just take it out of my profits.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

tuney443;1610289 said:


> CORRECTION:When anybody asks about ANYTHING regarding any kind of ''professional'' services,this is NOT the venue for it-----BUT---it certainly is cheap entertainment!!!!:laughing:


:salute:Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

dieselboy01;1610586 said:


> If you spread salt or sand you are reselling it and you will have to pay a sales tax on it. I charge a little more then 3X my cost for salt, I don't add tax on my invoices for the salt, it's so minimal I just take it out of my profits.


Side note: In RI and MA, and I would assume everywhere that has sales tax, if you're reselling and collecting sales tax then you should apply for a tax-exempt certificate for buying it wholesale for resale or else it's getting double-taxed.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

grandview;1606274 said:


> He was confusing himself.We are talking sales tax,don't matter if your plowing commercial or residential for us we charge sales tax.1099 has nothing to do with sales tax.


all you driveway entrepreneurs need not worry. its a cash n carry side job . understood .just keep it under 600 at a time


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

theholycow;1610746 said:


> Side note: In RI and MA, and I would assume everywhere that has sales tax, if you're reselling and collecting sales tax then you should apply for a tax-exempt certificate for buying it wholesale for resale or else it's getting double-taxed.


In NY,a contractor can NOT use a Resale Certificate.Says so right on the form,confirmed by my CPA.The state wants taxes paid at both the whoesale and retail levels but then when the contractor files,he/she takes a credit for taxes paid to the vendors so there is no double taxing.

In NY

In


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Spool it up;1610756 said:


> all you driveway entrepreneurs need not worry. its a cash n carry side job . understood .just keep it under 600 at a time


So you have a person give you 1099 ,all 30 of them or how many you plow? Why are you still hung up on 1099's when we are talking sales tax.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

you got to add in for your 941 too.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Spool it up;1610756 said:


> all you driveway entrepreneurs need not worry. its a cash n carry side job . understood .just keep it under 600 at a time


RIGHT.I'll be sure to tell my favorite uncle if I ever get audited that Spool it up said its perfectly ok to do this.


----------



## CAPELAND (Dec 21, 2011)

In my state of NJ as a landscape contractor we are required by law to charge 7% on all service work, that's fine we do it, collect it and pay it on the appropriate date the next month.
My question is that i send invoices out at the end of the month and some clients see fit to pay there bill 2 or months down the road. In fact i just received a check for services rendered last spring 
I am paying there tax for them with my money until they finally pay me when they want to
If you throw all slow paying customers away that is a big bite of peoples clients .

Sorry for the rant just get me mad that money is so hard to collect when you know that you give 100% when servicing your clients


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

CAPELAND;1610968 said:


> In my state of NJ as a landscape contractor we are required by law to charge 7% on all service work, that's fine we do it, collect it and pay it on the appropriate date the next month.
> My question is that i send invoices out at the end of the month and some clients see fit to pay there bill 2 or months down the road. In fact i just received a check for services rendered last spring
> I am paying there tax for them with my money until they finally pay me when they want to
> If you throw all slow paying customers away that is a big bite of peoples clients .
> ...


Depends on how your set up. I billed out snowplowing for Feb.The 28th is the last day of the sales tax quarter and money is due by Mar 20th So any invoices that I didn't get paid for that sales tax money doesn't get paid till June.I never pre pay the sales tax.


----------



## CAPELAND (Dec 21, 2011)

thank you grand view, you are right i confirmed with my CPA and that's what we are doing is paying the closed invoicing not the open 
i dont know why i had it confused


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

CAPELAND;1610968 said:


> In my state of NJ as a landscape contractor we are required by law to charge 7% on all service work, that's fine we do it, collect it and pay it on the appropriate date the next month.
> My question is that i send invoices out at the end of the month and some clients see fit to pay there bill 2 or months down the road. In fact i just received a check for services rendered last spring
> I am paying there tax for them with my money until they finally pay me when they want to
> If you throw all slow paying customers away that is a big bite of peoples clients .
> ...


 add 5% per month if not paid in 30 days on bottom of invoice , they pay quicker


----------



## CAPELAND (Dec 21, 2011)

Spool thanks 

I will add something like that to the bottom of the invoice, but i think that i will send a letter to all clients in the beggining of the season ( now ) letting them all know this.
I dont want anyone saying i never saw this until now


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

theholycow;1610746 said:


> Side note: In RI and MA, and I would assume everywhere that has sales tax, if you're reselling and collecting sales tax then you should apply for a tax-exempt certificate for buying it wholesale for resale or else it's getting double-taxed.


How would one go about getting a tax-exempt certificate?

Your right, I didn't think of it like that, My salt should not get taxed twice!!


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

dieselboy01;1611215 said:


> How would one go about getting a tax-exempt certificate?
> 
> Your right, I didn't think of it like that, My salt should not get taxed twice!!


http://www.dor.state.wi.us/businesses/index.html 

Thumbs Up


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

dieselboy01;1611215 said:


> How would one go about getting a tax-exempt certificate?
> 
> Your right, I didn't think of it like that, My salt should not get taxed twice!!


You can get any kind of sales tax exemption certificate online or in person from the state's Department of Taxation and Finance.There are many that might apply with different clients so it's best that you either ask there or go to your CPA.The resale certificate that you're alluding to here though might not be allowed in your state,as it's not allowed in NY for one.You are going to have to ask or search online to find your answer,only takes a few minutes to find out.Again,from my earlier post,we in NY pay the tax to the vendor,we also collect the tax from our clients---when we file,either monthly,quarterly,or yearly,we take a credit for the tax paid to the vendor so there's not a double tax.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

maxwellp;1611231 said:


> http://www.dor.state.wi.us/businesses/index.html
> 
> Thumbs Up


Didn't see your link at first so obviously you now know that WI only has 1 exemption certificate and it appears that all you need to do is check the ''resale exemption'' box + your tax ID stuff and all that.Compared to NY with a gizillion special exemption certs and other forms,WI seems like the wild west to me.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you Maxwellp and everyone! I will get on this first thing in the morning! 

I just got my sales tax ID in the mail today, I already have my tax ID number. I can't believe my CPA didn't tell me about the exemption certificate.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't think vendors have to accept them.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

grandview;1611376 said:


> I don't think vendors have to accept them.


In RI and MA everybody who collects sales tax accepts exemption certificates...not sure if that's required or just normal. Even Walmart does.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

theholycow;1611394 said:


> In RI and MA everybody who collects sales tax accepts exemption certificates...not sure if that's required or just normal. Even Walmart does.


Is there a ''NORMAL,REGULAR PERSON,UNDER 400 LB,SAME 2 EYE COLOR,FIRST AND LAST NAMES AREN'T THE SAME,NOT ON FOOD STAMPS'' type exemption form for Walmarts?:laughing:


----------

